# Creative Cloud Offer



## awp (Aug 26, 2014)

Tempted by the Lightroom - Photoshop CC offer from Adobe of £7.49 per month.  Anyone have any views? I've held off so far as I haven't trusted Adobe to keep the price this low in the future.  If I go with this and keep my install of 5.6 presumably that will always work in future even if I stop the subscription?  Thoughts?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 26, 2014)

I went for the bundle last year, and my subscription has just renewed at the same price (though it's £7.68 for me, so if you're is 21p cheaper you've got even more of a bargain!). I know there are many who don't like a subscription model, but it's never bothered me....I think it's a terrific deal.

Yep, your current perpetual license will always work in the future....but even if you didn't have a perpetual license the recent changes mean that when/if you cancel your subscription then Lightroom will continue to be available, although with reduced functionality (such as Develop and Map modules being unavailable). But all the Library cataloging functions will still work, including Importing and Exporting, and even Quick Develop.


----------



## awp (Aug 26, 2014)

The problem might be that the CC catalgue couldn't be read by LR 5.6 - maybe ok now but not in the future after a few updates.  3 days to think about it before the offer ends.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes, that would be true when you update to LR6, but as I said you've now got a much bigger safety net if you ever decide to exit the subscription model....and of course then buying a perpetual license may still be an option.


----------



## Medwyn (Aug 26, 2014)

Have just subscribed to Photography CC. Has to be great value at £1.75 per week. I spend more than that on coffee!
I have just started to mess around with the Mobile app on my iPhone and absolutely love it. Just waiting for keywording to be available in it now. Being able to see and edit your photos anywhere and the edits to get synced back to the desktop is great.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Medwyn. Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## SMP (Aug 26, 2014)

Has Lr gone to CC? A colleague of mine today was trying to purchase the student & teacher edition but looking on the Adobe web site all he could find was the subscription based service?

I have to say I am not a fan of the CCidea at all. I don't want to rent software, I want to own it so I know it inside out not have access to loads of stufff I do not want and will not use. In my opinion Adobe are shooting themselves in the foot, people will abandon them for the likes of Corel and On One. As an alternative to Elements I am looking at Pixelmator on the Mac platform, it's only £20 and gets rave reviews.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 26, 2014)

It should be there somewhere, but they've hidden it pretty well. TBH I often buy from Amazon as it's easy to find. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Adobe-Photoshop-Lightroom-Student-Teacher/dp/B00CLD7Y5I


----------

